# How do you remove old versions of Adobe Flash Player?



## Pyronia Pyronius (Aug 18, 2007)

I ran Secunia Software Inspector and it said that I needed to update to the latest version of Adobe Flash Player (did it) and remove the older versions. When I tried to remove the old versions, I could not find them in Add/Remove Programs. How do I remove them if I can't find them???


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Adobe Flash Player Support Center You will find the uninstaller here.http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html


----------



## madhu4125 (Aug 22, 2005)

First check if u r having flash player installed. To check go to www.youtube.com and try to play any video. If u r able to play then u have flash player installed, If u r unable to play the video the there is no flash player install on the computer. Click on http://download.microsoft.com/download/e/9/d/e9d80355-7ab4-45b8-80e8-983a48d5e1bd/msicuu2.exe and download Windows Installer CleanUp Utility and run it. In that list the flash player should be displayed, remove it.


----------



## 12tipp12 (Jun 7, 2005)

hi, i think flash player updates your existing player so there should be no need to uninstall.

Bill.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Pyronia Pyronius said:


> I ran Secunia Software Inspector and it said that I needed to update to the latest version of Adobe Flash Player (did it) and remove the older versions. When I tried to remove the old versions, I could not find them in Add/Remove Programs. How do I remove them if I can't find them???


hello go here
download both unistallers flash and shockwave player
and run them

http://sdc.shockwave.com/shockwave/download/alternates/


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I used the Adobe uninstaller and it eventually worked (perhaps my first d/l was corrupted?).

If you are going to install 9.0.47.0 you should be aware (if you aren't already) that there are two versions with that number. One is for Firefox, Mozilla, Netscape and Opera and the other (helpfully called Active X) is for IE. The IE version is slightly smaller at 1.15MB.


----------



## Smiling Carcass (Sep 21, 2007)

Other software that uses flash may be using an outdated .ocx or.dll file. Secunia will highlight this as out of date. It should show you where the file is located. I get round this by searching my pc for the same file, and copy it to the directory where the old file is located. The file names are not always exactly the same. For example, Flash9b.ocx was replaced by the newer Flash9d.ocx. It does take some intuition and maybe a little nerve to mess with these. If you aren't confident, don't try. The flash updater only updates the main application, not files in other programs folders. The uninstaller also only uninstalls the application. That is why removing and replacing the flash program appears not to work completely. This is probably what happened to you, TOGG. You thought the uninstaller had worked after several tries, but maybe/probably the program using the outdated .ocx or .dll automatically updated and it just seemed that way. Maybe a few months late, but I only just had this trouble and thought this might help others.
Mind, you could always update the software with the problem files and use this technique as a last resort.


----------

